

Freakishly realistic telemarketing robots are denying they're robots - rsaarelm
http://io9.com/freakishly-realistic-telemarketing-robots-are-denying-t-1481050295

======
dmazin
The way the bot sounds disappointed/bewildered at the end of the call is
absolutely amazing, as is the fact that the telemarketing company also denying
that they use robots.

------
chrisfarms
She sounds so sad at the accusation, like she's failed at the game.

I'm interested in what triggers the "laugh" response, it doesn't just appear
to be a random "I don't understand", I wonder if it's picking up on the
inflexion in the caller's voice and trying to mimic their tone/mood.

------
sgill
"I am a real person, maybe we have a bad connection"

~~~
quantumpotato_
Are you a robot?

~~~
entendre
[http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy.com&l=1](http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lmgtfy.com&l=1)

